# The StraightBlast



## MJS (Apr 10, 2008)

What are your thoughts on this? While its typically found in JKD, I wanted to post it here, because IMO, it is a tool that can be applied to any art. This is something that can not only be done during sparring, but in RL as well. My instructor and I were working this a few weeks ago during sparring. It gives you the chance to pretty much overwhelm the other person, as well as a great opportunity to tie up the neck and follow up with elbows and knees.

Here are a few clips of it in action. While it may not the the 'textbook' straightblast, this is the basic idea. 

Here is a clip with Vitor Belfort. Its a highlight clip of some of his fights, but he does this move about 1:00 in.

Another with Paul Vunak.


----------



## Imminent (Apr 10, 2008)

The straight blast is effective as the pressure technique in the RAT system Sifu Vu teaches.  He stresses that it is not stand alone but rather exactly as you describe to open other attacks.  It has been adapted by others to include the pressure aspect without the blast being sole weapon as it is easy to defeat changing the plane of counter/point of impact either vertically or laterally.  Most applications are over if the practitioner employs it properly, i.e. to engage the neck and commence the termination phase of the RAT with headbutts, knees and elbows.  Vu's RAT really brought the genius of Lee's blast into a new viewing, highlighting its strengths as a pressure technique rather than a single shot knockout as Lee often used it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 10, 2008)

This is actually a staple of Wing Chung.  Bruce Lee learned it in that context, and it found a place in his Jee Kune Do.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 11, 2008)

I think it's an excellent concept.  I tell my students all the time that once they create an opening, they should keep up the pressure until the other guy is on the ground.  The bad guy is going to have a very difficult time presenting any type of resistance if you're (to quote Jim Keating) "doing the 50-yard dash down his throat."


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 11, 2008)

The last class I was in we used to drill this technique up and down the floor


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2008)

I came around to liking it it eventually. It ahs some real advantages. My big worry: He ducks under it into a tackle/double-leg takedown.


----------



## kroh (Apr 11, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I came around to liking it it eventually. It ahs some real advantages. My big worry: He ducks under it into a tackle/double-leg takedown.


 
Tackling in close quarters is always a danger. If you catch it early enough you could always try to dissagree with said tactic with a knee in his eye. Of course rapid fire thumbs to the eye in the same vein as the straight blast is always an option. PTK teaches rapid open palmed fingers into the face as well during the tackle. If you end up on the ground and mounted... straight blast to the groin/testicles...

This technique is great but too many in a row and the opponent is going to adapt and overcome. Throw three or four and make it happen or transition to another technique.

Best regards, 
Walt


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmmm, I hadn't thought about the thumb strikes with it!



kroh said:


> This technique is great but too many in a row and the opponent is going to adapt and overcome. Throw three or four and make it happen or transition to another technique.



This is what I've come to too. Throw 3-4 of these punches then switch before he gets your rhythm and turns the tables on you.


----------



## Guardian (Apr 13, 2008)

Good technique against those that don't know it.  Talking in the general self-defense concept here, using this form of defense or offense on someone in the general population would definately take them out of their game plan if they had one or make them think twice should they still be functional of coming back for more.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 13, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Hmmm, I hadn't thought about the thumb strikes with it!


Me neither. Good point.



> This is what I've come to too. Throw 3-4 of these punches then switch before he gets your rhythm and turns the tables on you.


I see Vunak used a low kick toward the end when the 'opponent' began to adapt, in order to *reset* the punch's effectiveness. Good reminder.


----------



## newGuy12 (Apr 13, 2008)

I can say this.  My Teacher knows this technique, or some variation of it.  I say this because we were free-sparring once, and he did something very similiar -- and it worked on me.  It shut me right down.  He hit me MANY times in quick succession!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 13, 2008)

This thread has really gotten me thinking about my practice/teaching. Even to the point of asking a poll of my own here *shameless plug* . I keep thinking about such things as Geoff Thompson's fence (no good in the ring, of course, but my primary concern at this time is self-defense and not the MMA or 'duel' scenario), or stepping off the center line as opposed to backing straight up and letting the guy have his way with you.

Good thread, Mike. :asian: Can't rep you yet (I still don't really understand how it works), but I'll catch you on the back end.


----------



## MJS (Apr 14, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I came around to liking it it eventually. It ahs some real advantages. My big worry: He ducks under it into a tackle/double-leg takedown.


 
Would that be possible?  I'm not saying that the SB is something that is untouchable, but would the DL be an option?



kroh said:


> This technique is great but too many in a row and the opponent is going to adapt and overcome. Throw three or four and make it happen or transition to another technique.
> 
> Best regards,
> Walt


 
Agreed!!  I've made the mistake during sparring of throwing similar combos.  Next thing I know...BAM!!  I get tagged.  



kidswarrior said:


> This thread has really gotten me thinking about my practice/teaching. Even to the point of asking a poll of my own here *shameless plug* . I keep thinking about such things as Geoff Thompson's fence (no good in the ring, of course, but my primary concern at this time is self-defense and not the MMA or 'duel' scenario), or stepping off the center line as opposed to backing straight up and letting the guy have his way with you.
> 
> Good thread, Mike. :asian: Can't rep you yet (I still don't really understand how it works), but I'll catch you on the back end.


 
Sure, sure...steal my thunder and start your own thread!! LOL!  Just kidding dude!!  I'll be checking the other one out shortly.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2008)

MJS said:


> Would that be possible?  I'm not saying that the SB is something that is untouchable, but would the DL be an option?



I've done it and had it done to me; where I take JKD we train for this possibility (on both sides of the blast). You take a shot or two and then lower your level and go into the double-leg takedown. He's standing up and moving forward, so he walks right into it (in theory). Of course if you're stunned and running backward it won't work, but if your first step backward happens to be a large one then you'll have the space.

This isn't something you plan--it happens to be available depending on exactly how things happen. You might also take a big jump backwards to get away from the SB if getting off-line isn't feasible.


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 14, 2008)

i like the straight blast, i come from a wing chun back ground and we used it a lot in those days

i have seen it used effectively in a few different arts and now in a SD use

saw this clip  of it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEP7mz0RDEI&feature=related

and we have used it effectively along with forward drive in a few situations to overwhelm and control an attack


.


----------



## MahaKaal (Apr 14, 2008)

There is no technique that is untouchable or unbeatable, regardless of how hard it seems.  I havent had a chance to look at the video above as Im at work, but I have an idea of what the technique would be.  

The highest skill in martial arts is timing, to be able to syncronise your movements with your opponent, and also be able to off time your opponent.  Once you can in essense "control time" then defending yourself becomes much easier.

In any attack, there are a number of variables.  If you can time it so accurately that you switch these variables at the time of impact, you will have avoided the main part of the attack, in this moment your opponent will end up missing you, be much more overstretched and also his momentum will be increased. At this point it allows you to move, strike back, or manipulate your opponents momentum.  Once this has been done, the opponents straight blast will be stopped as he has to compose himself again.

A very lame attempt at trying to explain it, but it is a subtle concept.  The better you get the more subtle your movements will be to avoid and mistime your opponent, the better your timing gets, the closer you'll allow your opponent to get before you move, therefore reducing their chance of readjusting forming another technique.  The key of it would be to never step back, instead angle and use footwork to cut the line of attack of the opponent when he approaches.

The moto in my training school is "if your not there they cant hit you".


----------



## Deaf Smith (Apr 28, 2008)

Along time ago we did a simular technique. We just called it 'snowing then under'. You just kept advancing while firing hand techniques as rapid as you could. You did most for the head to force them to cover up and not see what you were doing.

It works very well for getting inside their OODA loop and staying there. Add some broken rhythm so they can't time anything and you will force them totaly to the defensive (and if all you do is defend, you will fail.)

Deaf


----------

